# He turned the 'nun chucks' on himself...



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 14, 2009)

*



			Girls Like Guys With Skills
		
Click to expand...

*


http://www.fitsnews.com/2009/12/12/girls-like-guys-with-skills/

http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=81756&catid=2



> Officers with the Manning Police Department arrested Charles Atkinson at his home Wednesday afternoon.
> Investigators say they were called after Atkinson allegedly head-butted his wife during an argument.


----------



## Flea (Dec 14, 2009)

This is actually pretty common in domestic violence situations.  When the victim calls the police, the perp will start beating him/herself up to make it look like a fight rather than the assault it actually is.  Interesting twist with the chucks though.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll have a comment on this story as soon as I'm done looking at the Snorg Tees girl on the first link.  :erg:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 14, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I'll have a comment on this story as soon as I'm done looking at the Snorg Tees girl on the first link. :erg:


Nice smile.


----------

